# I have a new (temporary) friend...



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys! Since she's going to be with me for possibly another 1-2 weeks or so...I thought I'd share my new little friend with all of you. 










She's a quaker parrot who is flighted and managed to get loose from her home. She found some nice people outside & flew down to them. They weren't able to find her owners & had her for a few days, but didn't know what to do with her. So...she came to the wildlife rescue I volunteer at. I was pretty excited since I love birds, parrots, and can't wait to be in a position to rescue/rehome some parrots. So of course, I fell in love as soon as she was sitting on my finger preening herself. :roll: :lol: My dad gave permission for her to stay at our house until either a parrot rescue in the area lets us know if they can take her, we find her owners, or we find her a new home (and we already have people responding to the Craigslist ad wanting to take her if we don't find owners).

She is an absolute sweetheart! I'm even more in love now...and it's going to be hard to give her up later. I wish I could keep her, but I cannot even slightly afford her.  She says "good girl", "c'mere", "step up", "give me kiss", and makes kissy sounds. She's already bonded to me and I get preened when she comes to sit on my shoulder (which is most of the time she's out of her cage & I'm around!). I got home today and could totally get used to this new routine - got her out of her cage and she settled right in on my shoulder, preening herself, preening me, and giving kisses. :grin: Though of course, she has her "bossy" side - I've been bitten a few times for little transgressions such as moving my hand & knocking her off balance while she's sitting on my finger preening, putting her in her cage when she didn't want to be in there (I thought she'd want a drink of water after eating a snack :roll, and being late to put her to bed. She doesn't bite hard though, and I don't mind it as a mode of communication if skin isn't broken. I'm hoping whoever she ends up going home with will be as understanding. I want them to be as head-over-heels for her as I am!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

That is adorable. I'm not a fan of birds but she is so cute! 

Side note, do birds like hair? A few years ago my cousins were birdsitting and they let the birds out and they flew into my hair. They did the same to my mom.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm...only thing I can think of is that it might look like good nesting material or a good hiding place? This little girl likes to preen my hair sometimes, and has hidden under my ponytail once. :lol: She's been trying to climb on top of my head, but we've declared that Not Allowed, so she gets removed as soon as she tries.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Hiding place makes sense...I have long dark brown hair that I rarely put up in a ponytail. It's like a hair forest!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

That's a cute bird. I also heartily approve of the overstuffed bookshelves!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Thanks! Best part - that's only two shelves out of eight...and they're all completely full, and I still need another one. I'm lucky she hasn't shown any interest in trying to chew on the books!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. I can see how you would get attached to her. Maybe you need to get her attached to your dad.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's preening me and giving me kisses as I type this...yeah, I'm completely in love. :lol: Dad has (surprisingly) come up to say hi to her twice now...But I've been mostly keeping her in my room so she doesn't poop elsewhere in the house, or get outside or anything, so he hasn't seen her much. We got a couple weeks still though...time to make plans!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> :lol: Thanks! *Best part - that's only two shelves out of eight...and they're all completely full, and I still need another one. *I'm lucky she hasn't shown any interest in trying to chew on the books!


This is why I like you guys!! 

She looks like a little fluffy stuffed toy! I love it!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Nancy! Teach your little friend to say "I love you Daddy."


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

She looks so adorable and soft! I love it! I hope you get to keep the cutie.  (I am a book addict, snd seeing the book shelves makes me happy.  )


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, glad to have fellow book addicts around!  You guys are the best!

I do really wish I could keep her...but as much as I hate to say it, I really can't. My dad's not the only obstacle - I don't have the money to a) spoil her like I would love to (though I'm doing my best while I have her! :lol or b) to afford an emergency vet fund, etc. I'm not sure I'd have time for her long-term either, with the plans I have (hopefully) set for the next couple years until I graduate. :? Doesn't stop me from wishing, but...I know it wouldn't be smart to keep her anyway. I'm just glad I get to spoil her while I have her, and that I can pretend for a couple weeks, at least. Plus, I'm looking at it all as a great test run for what it's like to own (or be owned by) a bird.  Definitely great experience to have for the future when I can afford a little feathered cutie.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, Nancy and I can come and stay a few weeks and you can spoil us!!!!!!!!!!! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds good to me, but I warn you, I'm much worse at cooking for humans than I am for animals! One of you would also get stuck with the smaller cage...I'll leave that for you two to decide.  :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nancy gets the smaller cage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, thought I'd update this with the good news! No owners...but I've heard back from the parrot rescue and they're happy to take her.  I'll be disappointed to let her go, but it'll be the best situation for her. They'll know more about the proper questions to ask and what to look for in a new family for her, and she'll likely get more attention until being rehomed since I start classes next week. Soon as I find out my work schedule tomorrow, I'll be emailing them to let them know when I can bring her.


----------

